# Petco sale



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure if this is the correct place to put this but I thought I would post that today the petco website is having a sale where most stuff is 50% off and if you spend $35 or more you get free shipping and $5 off. I just got some stuff for my ferret that only cost me $31 but would have been about $70 normally.


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome checking it out right now!


----------

